

Synchronized Cycling - Like Synchronized Swimming, But Way More Amazing - mingyeow
http://missioncycling.org/wp/2009/08/18/synchronicity/

======
mingyeow
The part where they cycled backwards while standing on top of each other was
pure amazing. made me rethink what a bicycle is!

------
mahmud
Amazing stuff, I probably would have seen it on reddit if I was still reading
it.

